# Rafter hook on coil nailers?



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/pneu...nt/pneuhook-nail-gun-hook_o.aspx?dfpzone=home


Is working well for us


----------



## Holtman (Jan 7, 2014)

Whatever you do don't buy a bostitch coil nailer because it has a hook....I bought a bostitch n75c over the hitachi nv75ag because I wanted the hook and what a POS. Took it back the next day and got the hitachi


----------

